
My family’s household income is $250k a year but I promise you I am middle class - shawndumas
https://www.michigandaily.com/opinion/02jesse-klein-relative-wealth16
======
Cacti
The rise of short, online "articles" like this is getting out of hand. Half
the links I click on these days are little more than a few paragraphs that
start to build only to abruptly end a few sentences later, little more than an
intro. No depth, no research, not even time to build an argument never mind
conclusions.

I am starting to like top 10 lists and slideshows more, if only because
there's no pretentiousness and narcissism except my own.

------
fapjacks
Basically all this says is "I am rich compared to people in Michigan, but not
rich compared to people in Palo Alto". Well, no shit!

This is a close relative of how people outside the developed world view
Americans. We are exorbitantly wealthy -- all of us -- when put against the
standards of someone from the islands of the southern Philippines. But most
Americans are actually not wealthy, when considering their circumstances.

